# Project Gheenoe- advice welcomed



## team_baby (Apr 26, 2010)

My boyfriend and I received a 1999 15'4 highsider gheenoe and have plans to restore it. It has a lot of cosmetic damage so we've been sanding it down for the past two days...now we're just waiting on the epoxy putty and paint to come in. We plan on installing a DIY deck and casting platform. seeking suggestions and advice.



























As for the interior... the seat seems to be pretty damaged so any advice on fixing it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Welcome!

How much work do you want to do, and what tools do you have?

PS, I would chase that muskrat out of your boat before it makes a den.


;D


----------



## flyfisheraa573 (Jun 26, 2008)

congrats on the boat and welcome!

my suggestion would be pour over the post on here, and over at customgheenoe.com. there are folks that really do some custom work that is way out there, and some that are mild.

But all in all, the work is pretty good, and you can get a lot of great ideas.

study and plan first, then implement...and like the old carpenter adage, measure twice, cut once.

good luck, and post pictures of your process.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Welcome to the madness! Take a look around, get ideas, ask questions, and most of all post progress photo's!

I'll take a Beam Black on the rocks please.


----------



## team_baby (Apr 26, 2010)

> Welcome!
> 
> How much work do you want to do, and what tools do you have?
> 
> ...


----------



## team_baby (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome and advice! I'll be sure to surf through the forums and see what I can come up with 



> congrats on the boat and welcome!
> 
> my suggestion would be pour over the post on here, and over at customgheenoe.com.  there are folks that really do some custom work that is way out there, and some that are mild.
> 
> ...


----------



## team_baby (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies! Here is my plan of action for painting

Ordered 2 quarts of Pre-Kote and 2 quarts of Brightside Paint.


sand the light scratches out
fill deep gouges with Marine-tex
final sand with 120 grit
wash boat and wipe down with acetone
prime with Interlux Pre-kote
sand in between prime coats with 120 grit

wash boat and wipe down with acetone
paint hull with Interlux Brightside (light blue)
sand in between coats with ?? grit

Any suggestions or better ideas?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Acetone is for cleaning brushes, not wiping down hulls between sandings before painting.

Follow the instructions on the Interlux PreKote label:



> APPLICATION AND USE
> 
> Preparation:
> PREVIOUSLY PAINTED SURFACES: Sand old surfaces with 120 grade (grit) paper. Remove sanding residue. Wipe with Brushing Liquid 333. Repair surface defects with Surfacing Putty 257. Sand surface, wipe clean.
> ...


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

I think 120 would be too coarse. Maybe start with 120 and work up to finer.

Your sanding should be done before priming, maybe wet sand first coat of primer but no sanding of top coat.

My $.02

Or what Brett said ;D


----------



## team_baby (Apr 26, 2010)

Thank you! Since the Interlux is on its way, I haven't had a chance to read the label.



> Acetone is for cleaning brushes, not wiping down hulls between sandings before painting.
> 
> Follow the instructions on the Interlux PreKote label:
> 
> ...


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

> > Welcome!
> >
> > How much work do you want to do, and what tools do you have?
> >
> ...


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Vekkom Komradd !!

Gloves Resperators and Tyvek suits !

Then Let the fun begin ...

If 'ya Screw up just Re-do it ... But it is pretty hard to screw up if you follow the Directions ;-)

Dave


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

Once you get done with the major stuff you should build a deck from the front seat forward, take out the middle bench, and fiberglass in a false floor. It'll completely change your Gheenoe to a flats machine.


----------



## Salty_South (Feb 25, 2009)

> Once you get done with the major stuff you should build a deck from the front seat forward, take out the middle bench, and fiberglass in a false floor. It'll completely change your Gheenoe to a flats machine.


X2, I did that to my Classic and now its the bomb!!


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

I've painted 4 boats with Interlux brightside (one light blue ) and one with Perfection. Everyone i cleaned with acetone and they seem to be holding up just fine. But those paints are mainly xylene based, so its best to clean it with that. actually i ordered one of the thinners interlux 'makes', paid too much for it, and waited for delivery and all it was was xylene!

You seem to be heading in the right direction though.


----------



## CarlK (Dec 1, 2009)

Some updated pics of the family project. Getting closer.


----------



## Salty_South (Feb 25, 2009)

Lookin great!!


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Looks good Carl! I'd double check that everything is still square.


----------



## CarlK (Dec 1, 2009)

> I'd double check that everything is still square.


The hull is nowhere near being square or symmetrical. I'll be happy if I don't slide off the deck when casting.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Looking good!


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

> > I'd double check that everything is still square.
> 
> 
> The hull is nowhere near being square or symmetrical. I'll be happy if I don't slide off the deck when casting.


Looks like you're doing it right! [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]

I'm not sure but I think that square comment was a joke. These boats aren't square to begin with!


----------



## CarlK (Dec 1, 2009)

I guess this is why you shouldn't use poly resin.  It didn't even soak into the wood.  Argh!

I also used a cup of this **** to fill in the glass weave over the epoxy resin on the front deck.  It seems to drying ok so I may have dodged another mess.


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

Hey, it could be worse. The decks still look nice, and you can chalk it up to a lesson learned. Lord knows I've wasted a lot of money on those.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

> so I may have dodged another mess.


...nope. The esters will not stick to epoxy. They may stick for a while but not for long. 

The resin didnt stick to the wood because 1 of/or 2 reasons. 1) The wood was not completely dried out. Needs to be left in the sun without getting wet for a few weeks. Needs to have a moisture content of less than 7% and/or 2) the wood is pressure treated. If it is #2 take it out and use it for a different project because noting will stick to it very well (even epoxy).

By looking at the picture and seeing how pronounced the grain is showing you bought the wood, cut it, put it in and covered it. That wood is wet. If that piece can be removed, take it out and set it in the sun for a while until it is dry, just don't let it get rained on, and work on another part of the project.


----------



## CarlK (Dec 1, 2009)

Finally back on track.  New glass laid on the the back deck with epoxy.  Front deck polyester seems to holding okay if not to the epoxy underneath than possibly to the fiberglass itself.  On to the hull.



















Will have to tone down the white.  It's like looking into the sun when it's outside.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

alright! [smiley=bravo.gif]

Have you considered spatter paint on the inside?


----------



## tbayray (Sep 18, 2008)

...moving right along [smiley=dancing-smilie.gif]


----------



## CarlK (Dec 1, 2009)

> Have you considered spatter paint on the inside?


I might give that a try.  Finished priming the hull - two coats of pre-kote.


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

did you do anything to reinforce the floor?


----------



## CarlK (Dec 1, 2009)

> did you do anything to reinforce the floor?


Other than the bulkheads no additional floor reinforcement.

Two coats of light blue Brightside applied.  Roll and Tip method worked great.


----------



## drewrossi (Jan 30, 2010)

Looks great. Love the color


----------



## JRyanL (Aug 15, 2009)

> Looks great. Love the color


You would...looks familiar. LOL


----------



## shallowassult (May 30, 2010)

i'm About to do the same color on my highsider. how much paint did it take? i will be spraying it on though.


----------



## CarlK (Dec 1, 2009)

> how much paint did it take? i will be spraying it on though.


I used 1 quart of primer and 1 quart of topcoat which was enough for 2 coats of each rolled on.


----------



## CarlK (Dec 1, 2009)

Just about ready for its maiden voyage.


----------



## shallowassult (May 30, 2010)

lookin great, love the color.


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

Very clean. Looks great!


----------



## popcorn (Apr 11, 2010)

Great job! And look the muskrat wants a ride!


----------

